# Live crawfish?



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Anybody know a place that has a decent price to buy a sack or two today or tomorrow?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

6 kids, nine mile and guidy does .He buys his somewhere on lillian, dont know where


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

creighton and davis right across from Hancock bank on creighton very nice mudbugs and in different ways had it several times last year and was happy every time. nice people too :thumbsup:


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubs crawfish on lillian hwy. u can Google them and get the number


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cubs is the way to go for sure.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Joe Paddy sells live crawfish by the sack


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Joe ]atti quoted over $3.


Will call cub.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont compare Joe Pattis to Cubs, had them both this yr, love Joe Pattis, but if you want crawfish got to Cubs, its not even close. Joe Pattis puts some spice on the outside to make them hot, Cubs are not overly hot but very tasty and have juice in the head.


----------



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

Saw a truck marked fresh Louisiana crawfish making a delivery to Navarre Seafood on Saturday. Called them up and got a 30# sack for 2.38 a pound.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Coastal said:


> Saw a truck marked fresh Louisiana crawfish making a delivery to Navarre Seafood on Saturday. Called them up and got a 30# sack for 2.38 a pound.


Thats a good deal! I was in orlando over the weekend and paid $10 a pound for them cooked at a place my friends that live there rave about.... not even close to the quality we have around here. as soon as i pulled off the interstate yesterday i stopped by L & Ts and got 5 lbs cooked. They were really good and i polished them off in no time so i jumped back in the truck and went to 6 kids and got another 5 lbs. They were also really good! i used to drive all the way to cubs to get mine but got frustrated with them the last few times. the lady seemed irritated and unfriendly, even to the point of loopy, the last few times. id have to tell her 3 and 4 times what i wanted. Then the last time i called ahead to get her to hold some for me so they didnt run out before i got there. she informed me that she couldnt hold crawfish because if someone walked in before i got there and the last of the crawfish were held for someone who wasnt there yet it wouldnt be fair. I said ok, even though she had held bugs for me numerous times before, when i got there the guy in line in front of me told her he had called ahead and she had 10 lbs waiting on him. She promptly pulled out a bag full of crawfish, preweighed and ready, he paid and left. That was the last time ive ever went there. When they first opened they were the only place i went, i even started a thread on PFF about them to help them get their business booming. now ill just pick them up from around the house. Quality is nearly the same, now i just have to go without sausage and mushrooms... oh well. For the best around pensacola though, you really have to go to Louisiana Crawfish on Creighton rd.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Best Source for Live Crawfish in Pensacola is Mud Bug Express.*

*The Best Source for Live Crawfish in Pensacola is Mud Bug Express.*

*850-221-4617*
*You will not find less expensive bugs anywhere around.*

*Tell Mike you heard it on the PFF.*

*He trucks them in daily, and sells to many places in the Panhandle, including some in this thread.*

*Buy from the distributor.*

*You do need to make arraingments a few days in advance however.*
*Never know what part of the Panahandle he is in. *
*Or if he is making a run to Louisiana*


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

I just picked up a sack of crawfish from mike(mud bug express) and have to say im very impressed. He is a great guy and you can't beat the price for these great looking mudbugs.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What's the going price right now? Heard in La. It is around a buck fifty and will be below a buck after Easter.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've had crawfish all over S. Louisiana and Mississippi and Bill and Mary Jo @ Cubs do the best job and have the tastiest crawfish. I've been in back while the cooking has been going on and I was surprised that Bill removes ALL of the dead crawfish before boiling. I'd never call ahead to reserve crawfish, I just ask if they have crawfish and pop over. These folks are honest and Southern to the core, if I'm eating crawfish in Pensacola, Bill Cubley cooked them.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

They were 2.40lb for live but they are supposed to go down in price after this weekend. I agree that cubs has the best cooked crawfish but they were $5lb last time i was up there.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

*crawfish Easter Sunday*

Bought some crawfish from mudbug express and cooked them up for family Easter Sunday. here is a pic of my crawfish table.


----------



## brat (May 11, 2011)

cubs is the way to go. the number is 456-7551.


----------

